
An IT productivity horror story - timr
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=1183
======
baha_man
'I heard a story last week, but got no details and don't know how true it is.'

That seems to make the whole article rather pointless, but...

'...there are a lot more customer hostile web sites... than most of us like to
think about.'

We don't think about them because we don't use them more than once, and keep
going back to sites which are more pleasant to use.

'This broker is side-stepping business hassles at a cost to his customers, to
the detriment of most of the carriers whose products he nominally sells, and
to the benefit of the one company that maintains a human interface to his
business.'

Sounds like the broker is doing his customers a big favour by only working
with the supplier who can deliver. As for the others, have they really not
noticed that they aren't getting this broker's business?

------
paulleviss
I think before launching any software may it be automation or any other many
companies compromise on testing part.

